# Nettlefolds, The Underworld - Birmingham - 2012



## Derelict-UK (Mar 18, 2012)

I first visited this place back in 2007, the upper site has been slightly more demolished, the lower part awaiting it's future of a new super hospital courtesy of the cash strapped NHS.

Below ground not much has changed apart from the monumental stripping of anything worth it's weight in scrap metal.

It also feels like you are in the bowels of a decade old oil drum, seeping through and covering virtually any surface.


Nettlefolds was a division of GKN manufacturing screws and fasteners during the last Century.


I didn't go overboard on the images as I have been previously but we did have fun with some flashlights.

Shouts go out to Fluffy, Newage & Mr Godzilla who we met inside 

Pics edited to give you the feel of the grime of the place!!!

1.






2.





3.





4 & 5.








6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.






Above ground was a good sight for me, a picture I took 5 years ago had got better with time (thanks to a few pigeons)...

12.







*D-UK*


----------



## Lucky Pants (Mar 18, 2012)

Fantastic looking place this is one i ll be looking up ,thanks for the cool pictures .


----------



## mookster (Mar 18, 2012)

Cracking shots, gutted I couldn't join you guys today as was planned


----------



## Landsker (Mar 18, 2012)

Nicely captured, looks very grim!


----------



## Derelict-UK (Mar 18, 2012)

mookster said:


> Cracking shots, gutted I couldn't join you guys today as was planned



Was a shame, but thanks for the help anyway, spot on


----------



## meltdown (Mar 18, 2012)

Filthy & fantastic. What a great spot.


----------



## godzilla73 (Mar 18, 2012)

Well - thanks for those D-UK! It was great to see you again - the fact was that time just flew once we were down there and there was so much to see that we didn't really even cover half of it in the four hours we were there. I'm not sure I can follow those terrific photos of yours but for what it's worth, here are few that are different. I'm sure that Fluff and Newage will stick up a few too in time.


























What we think was the kitchen














The regulation random chair shot




Assorted signage




















Some nice reflection shots to be had. There's a lot of standing water down there





Anyway, I'll put a few more up once the lads have had a chance to do theirs
Thanks for llooking
Godzy


----------



## mookster (Mar 18, 2012)

Good stuff!


----------



## Derelict-UK (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice one G


----------



## TranKmasT (Mar 19, 2012)

Great stuff lads. It's good to see peoples various takes of the place.
Excellent for practising those light painting skills.


----------



## mookster (Mar 19, 2012)

TranKmasT said:


> Great stuff lads. It's good to see peoples various takes of the place.
> Excellent for practising those light painting skills.



I think my being down here thrice means my light painting skills have improved a massive amount


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 19, 2012)

Pure filth! Love it, fantastic photos as usual!


----------



## night crawler (Mar 19, 2012)

D-UK you can feel the dampness from the photo's good suff Guy's, look forward to Fluffy's


----------



## Derelict-UK (Mar 19, 2012)

Cheers peeps, looking from my work PC instead of my laptop, I might have overdone the processing, maybe a little too dark?


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 19, 2012)

Superb photos


----------



## Newage (Mar 19, 2012)

*GKN Factory Brum*

Hi All

Was great to meet up with DUK and Engineer the other day, 4 hours of dark dirty tunnels, Big thanks must go
out to Mookster cheers mate.

I`ll add just a few.

Had to do some major stoopage to get this far in.











this place is so big and it`s also a major death trap, but if you look where you are going you can spot
the open drain covers and the many trip hazzards, oh and just the odd little things laying there on the floor.

These were just laying there.........











That will do.
Cheers Guys


----------



## godzilla73 (Mar 19, 2012)

Derelict-UK said:


> Cheers peeps, looking from my work PC instead of my laptop, I might have overdone the processing, maybe a little too dark?



Not sure I agree - It is dark down there, and I tweaked mine quite a bit to even get close to what I wanted them to look like - I would say its just a different interpretation. Newage's show a different side again; my shots of the intake fan came out completely gash, but the reflections came out ok. Different strokes for different folks, but all should end up giving people a a really good sense of what it was like down there

Godzy


----------



## Derelict-UK (Mar 19, 2012)

Grimey, Dank, Sludgy, Sticky O'rrible but lovely at the same time!!

It always looks better on you camera LCD screen lol.


----------



## mookster (Mar 19, 2012)

I've not seen that intake fan before......


----------



## Newage (Mar 19, 2012)

*sec F*

Hey D-UK

Where was that trolly with the Sec F sign on, I though me, Fluffy and Godzilla went to most places
but i don`t even remember that mighty tunnel at all they are picture 7 & 8.

Cheers Newage


----------



## nelly (Mar 19, 2012)

Very nice, loving it!!!


----------



## Derelict-UK (Mar 19, 2012)

Newage said:


> Hey D-UK
> 
> Where was that trolly with the Sec F sign on, I though me, Fluffy and Godzilla went to most places
> but i don`t even remember that mighty tunnel at all they are picture 7 & 8.
> ...



Two words spring to mind... Needle & Haystack lol!!

If you look at picture 4, the 'pit' I know Fluffy found this. at the end of the pit is some steps leading up half way down the picture.

go onto this and look right. This is what picture 5 is. Walk down along the pipe way and I think it was the 3rd tunnel down on the left or one of them on the left lol, wasn't really counting to be honest.


----------



## fluffy5518 (Mar 19, 2012)

D- UK those shots are bloody top notch !! The lighting (and the processing !!) are spot on - the pics portray the place exactly as it was !! Dark, dank and a sodding death trap !! My kinda place !! Unfortunately as this was my first visit my pics will be nowhere near as moody as yours. I like to record the place first and then try somthing a little differant. Still gives me another reason to hopefully go back !! I could spend days down there !!
Good shots too, Oldage and Godzy 'twas a fantastic explore !!


----------



## Derelict-UK (Mar 19, 2012)

Cheers Fluffy, t'was good to meet you. It is a place that needs a lot of patience and many, many flashlights lol.


----------

